# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Gute Bikeschule für Downhill?

## Atomic2009

Hallo, könnt ihr eine gute Schule empfehlen, wo man(n) von grundauf die Technik lernt? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...
Gruß Thomas

----------


## Silent Wolf

guckst du da:

www.the-gap.at/

ist sogar ein training am zauberberg (semmering) am 24 juli!

ich habs aber immer so gemacht das ich in park`s fahr und einfach die leute anspreche die besser fahren wie ich.

die meisten geben dir tipps und tricks und helfen gerne weiter!

auch hier wirst du einige kennenlernen die in deiner umgebung vielleicht fahren mit denen du dich treffen kannst!

 :Wink:

----------


## dolcho

fahr von anfang an rennen. ist zwar am anfang hart, aber es schadet nie gleich ins
kalte wasser geschmissen zu werden.

----------


## uwerich

> fahr von anfang an rennen. ist zwar am anfang hart, aber es schadet nie gleich ins
> kalte wasser geschmissen zu werden.


grandiose einstellung. wird vielleicht ein bisschen bike- und körpermaterial kosten, abr das wird schon.



oder..

warte..

vielleicht ist ein bisschen  training doch nicht schlecht.  

der gö (the gap)ist eine empfehlung wert.

mfg u

----------


## Laubfrosch

also rennen würde ich erst fahren wenn ich n bisl ahnung von downhill hab und mich net gleich am ersten groben drop zerstör. 


wenn man die möglichkeit hat so eine schule zu besuchen bzw. beim training mit zu machen würd ich das aufjedenfall machen.

da lernt man sachen an einem tag oder wochenende für die man sonst evtl jahre braucht, da man sich gewisse sachen selber beibringt und dabei nur halbrichtig lernt.
das fahren mit erfahrenen downhillern und deren tipps sind also gold wert wenn du schnell das fahren lernen willst.

ich kenn ein paar jungs, 2 davon fahren jetzt auch für mein team, die erst seit knapp n jahr fahren und abgehn wie schnitzel, die habens gleich richtig gelernt, aber eben von locals dies auch drauf hatten. 

man erkennts aber nur an der routine und übung vllt. "perfektion" eines erfahrenern riders das sie noch net solang fahren. aber sowas braucht einfach zeit.

----------


## M.P.

also ich kann auch den Gö  www.the-gap.at/  empfehlen. Hab selbst so ein Training geschenkt bekommen und kenn auch Leute die eins gemacht haben. Es geht einfach in kurzer Zeit sehr viel weiter, grad am Anfang.
Die Erfahrung kommt dann mit der Zeit...

----------


## mile

sehr zum empfehlen.Zwei Kollegen waren letztes WE mitn Gö am Semmering und haben einiges dazugelernt.Hät ich auch mitgemacht(oder schon machen sollen)dann wär ich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht verletzungsbedingt zum nichtstun verdammt.

----------


## dergö!

Danke für die Blumen! Für alle Grazer: Donnerstag, Schubertkino, 19 Uhr: Lifecycles...der Film ist sicher genaue das richtige, um Motvation für´s Wintertraining zu sammeln...auf dass die Saison 2011 wieder flutscht!

Ride on, Gö!

----------


## kingkermit

sieh dir mal das an:www.facebook.com/pages/PdS-Bi...66433110077137

----------

